
Charles Schwab Buying TD Ameritrade for $26B - MR4D
https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/charles-schwab-buying-td-ameritrade-for-26b
======
MR4D
CNBC now is another source [0]. I expect official news on this to break
quickly this morning.

[0] - [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/charles-schwab-in-talks-
to-b...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/21/charles-schwab-in-talks-to-buy-td-
ameritrade-a-deal-could-be-announced-as-early-as-today-source-says.html)

------
MR4D
More from Reuters:

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/schwab-td-ameritrade-deal-
sho...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/schwab-td-ameritrade-deal-
shows-191133413.html)

